# NEED TENNECO AND CHEVRON OIL RIGs INFORMATIONS



## jan1974

What's the depth of the top structure on these oil rigs?

Are public gps numbers close enough of it? How large are the structures?

I'm trying to find easiest way to anchor on very top of these oil rigs with my boat so I can easily find them while freediving.



Thank you all very much for any info.


----------



## John Becker

quick google:



Location: 18 miles on a 131-degree course from the sea buoy



in 1979, petroleum companies began a "Rigs to Reef" program in which retired natural gas and oil structures (platforms) were placed in designated offshore sites to create artificial reefs. The open structure of these old rigs have proved to be very effective in attracting fish.



The Chevron rig is two platform jackets that were donated by the Chevron Oil Company and deployed in 1993. The two sections sit side by side at a depth of 137 feet. The structure rises 50-80 feet off the bottom. The structures attract a tremendous amount of marine life making it a spectacular dive and fishing site as well as a favorite for lobster hunters.



If I can find that in a 30 sec search...surely you can find exactly what you're looking for in 5 mins.


----------



## John Becker

> *www.fishing (6/4/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *John Becker (6/4/2009)*quick google:
> 
> 
> 
> Location: 18 miles on a 131-degree course from the sea buoy
> 
> 
> 
> in 1979, petroleum companies began a "Rigs to Reef" program in which retired natural gas and oil structures (platforms) were placed in designated offshore sites to create artificial reefs. The open structure of these old rigs have proved to be very effective in attracting fish.
> 
> 
> 
> The Chevron rig is two platform jackets that were donated by the Chevron Oil Company and deployed in 1993. The two sections sit side by side at a depth of 137 feet. The structure rises 50-80 feet off the bottom. The structures attract a tremendous amount of marine life making it a spectacular dive and fishing site as well as a favorite for lobster hunters.
> 
> 
> 
> If I can find that in a 30 sec search...surely you can find exactly what you're looking for in 5 mins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL take that google history lesson and stick it somewheres.The teneco and Chevron are two dif locations.The tenco is in 170 feet and located here N29 59.717 W87 05.110.It is a capped off rig that was broken down after its use.I think it was used to do some testing.a good ol rebar anchor will work for both wrecks.i know the tenco gives about 60 feet of relief.Since google has never been there or fished than there summory is worthless.a regular plow anchor will get donated to that wreck easy.It holds some decent amberjack on different days.The Chevron is about 6 miles NE of that wreck and is in 140 feet of water.I have never fished that one but i am sure it is similar.
> 
> 
> 
> Why the need for such remarks on the question.Seems like everyone always thinks google speaks the gods honest truth.Thats what is wrong with everyone today.Everyone thinks the internet is full of all kinds of good ol gospel when it is full of BS emails and 75 percent BS everything else.Now go learn how to make a shark rig and give the guy a break.
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah numbers for chevron rig N30 04.228 W87 02.118
Click to expand...



If you read it....it was the chevron info. If you could read...it simply said it is easy to "search" to find what you need.



Then again...I've seen your shark rigs...so you obviously can't read.


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *jan1974 (6/3/2009)*What's the depth of the top structure on these oil rigs?
> Are public gps numbers close enough of it? How large are the structures?
> I'm trying to find easiest way to anchor on very top of these oil rigs with my boat so I can easily find them while freediving.
> 
> Thank you all very much for any info.


The public numbers are good. 

The chevron is two towers about 30-40 feet apart. The top of the Chevron structure is about 70-75 feet below the surface. It is 137 feet to the sand. The towers are pretty big. I have used a plow anchor on the Chevron with out any problems. I usually go right past the structure to one side of the tower and drop my anchor there. That way, the anchor sets in the sand to one side of the tower. If you want to be right over the towers there, simply go up current/wind and drop anchor and drift back over them. 

The Tenneco is about 80-85 feet below the surface to the top of of the structure. It is 172 feet to the sand there. This tower is much wider than theChevron rigs by themself.The Tenecois just the cross members etc... there. I usually just throw my anchor in the middle of the wreck and let it catch the tower. I will pull it out of the tower when doen with the dive. But to freedive it, you are going to want to hook the tower with a wreck/rebar anchor and just pull it loose when you are done. Otherwise, you are going to need a lot of scope to anchor in the sand to get right over the tower.

If you can free dive these, than more power to you and good luck. Too deep for me to hold my breath. Both places have a thick layer of Cuda from the surface all the way to the top of the structures. Sometimes, I have litterally seen hundreds of Cudas. Especially the Chevron. I have not had much luck at either place the last few times I have been there. Only shot a barely legal AJ on the last trip to those locations.


----------



## bmoore

Hey jan1974,

hopefully something that will help. Telum is right.

I dive these regularly. The bottom of the tenneco is pushing 178. The top is about 75-80 feet. If it is clear enough you can see the structure from the boat. I have only been able to do this one time. The chevron is about 140 on the bottom and the top is about 70 again. Again, if it is clear enough you can see the structure and I have been able to do this once before. Another thing to look for is spade fish near the surface. Usually they are pretty close to the structure. I know you are free diving..find the spades and dive down into them..if you can get down to 50-60 feet or so you may be able to see the rigs and get a fix on em.

These places would be pretty cool to free dive. Good luck!

PM me if you still need some good numbers on em.


----------



## markw4321

Like Telcum says, the place is thick with large cudas. If you plan on spearfishing, better bring your "cuda repellant" if you plan on getting a fish in the boat after spearing him. Good luck. 

Mark W


----------



## jan1974

Thank you all for a great info.


----------

